# Union Binding Question (Force)



## ArMiXiA (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, I just bought M/L union force bindings for my size 9 salomon boots and I watched the union binding video guide saying I should leave 4 teeth for optimal removal. I seem to have way more than 4 teeth showing on the ratchets. It seems that My boot is only grabbing onto 5 or 6 teeth deep.

Is this ok?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pictures are worth a billion letters.


----------



## ArMiXiA (Dec 21, 2011)

Touche. The toe strap seems to be ok but the ankle strap seems to have only a few teeth grabbed. Also since my foot isnt actually in the boot its able to bite 1 or 2 more teeth than with my feet in.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Their toe ratchets are the more annoying ones anyhow. As long as your boot is centered in your binding and your ankle strap is centered on your boot, your fine.


----------



## claus (Nov 22, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Their toe ratchets are the more annoying ones anyhow. As long as your boot is centered in your binding and your ankle strap is centered on your boot, your fine.


+1. If it bothers you that much, undo the screw and adjust the length of the strap if you haven't already. I do have some gripes with my 2011 Forces, but it's minimal. They feel pretty solid under my feet. Enjoy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd go one more hole out on the ankle strap. There should be plenty of ladder to grab. My ratchet goes 3/4 down the ladder. Trying to thread your ratchet will be a bitch on the hill if you don't.


----------



## ArMiXiA (Dec 21, 2011)

I went the furthest out on the ankle strap.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe it'll go down further when the booots are tied and you're wrenching them down while strapped in.


----------

